# Gegard Mousasi and Anderson Silva training Wild Card



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Found this:





For the destruction of Sobral, Mousasi was training at the same boxing gym as Anderson Silva. It'd be interested to see those two spar. I'll definitely be watching to see if a Silva and Mousasi sparring video comes out, it's not too unlikely.

For those not familiar, Mousasi originally wanted to be a boxer (bigger payday) but there were no boxing gyms where he was growing up.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

muhahahahah the spider doing all that flash shit and gegard lands one right on target..repped! War mousasi!


----------



## DeanoMeano (Nov 22, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Spider got nailed after dropping his hands on gegard, imagine of Gergard actually put some Mustard on that punch?

Edit: just realized that guy wasn't Anderson


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> muhahahahah the spider doing all that flash shit and gegard lands one right on target..repped! War mousasi!


you do know that isnt anderson right?


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Mousasi is the future of the MW and LHW division. The kid is only 23-24 years old. He is light years ahead of Silva at this point in his career. He has the hands of a pro boxer and has K-1 level kick boxing. Throw in his submission game, and this guy is just a monster. You can tell he has been working with Fedor, the way he tossed Babalu to the mat like a rag doll.

It cant be ignored, the ease in which he beat Babalu. Noones has beaten Babalu like that.

And the thing is, his body hasnt developed into a LHW frame. He should still be fighting at MW. But as he ages and fills out, he is only going to get stronger at LHW. He will eventually be a very big LHW with his 6'3 frame.

This guy is the future of the LHW division. Machida is 31 years old. Mousasi is a baby, and will be the GSP of that division in a few years. Just watch.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Mousasi is the future of the MW and LHW division. The kid is only 23-24 years old. He is light years ahead of Silva at this point in his career. He has the hands of a pro boxer and has K-1 level kick boxing. Throw in his submission game, and this guy is just a monster. You can tell he has been working with Fedor, the way he tossed Babalu to the mat like a rag doll.
> 
> It cant be ignored, the ease in which he beat Babalu. Noones has beaten Babalu like that.
> 
> ...


I like to think you're right. The guy surprises me every time he fights. I wish the UFC had gotten ahold of him though.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kreed said:


> you do know that isnt anderson right?


Yeah pretty sure that wasn't the spider


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry guys, I really misled ya. I meant Silva and Mousasi are training at the same gym, not in the same ring. 

This guy is one of the high level boxing trainers, probably a more impressive opponent than Silva in a boxing match.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

chuck beat babalu pretty good imo


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> chuck beat babalu pretty good imo


Chuck was getting cornered the last time and outstruck, Babalu just had the worst game plan ever.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

vaj3000 said:


> muhahahahah the spider doing all that flash shit and gegard lands one right on target..repped! War mousasi!


That wasn't spider, LOL


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Kreed said:


> you do know that isnt anderson right?


ohhh darn that just ruined my day... any idea who it was?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

6toes said:


> I like to think you're right. The guy surprises me every time he fights. I wish the UFC had gotten ahold of him though.


white didnt even make an offer according to mousasi


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

God I hope they never spar and train together because then Mousasi will be Anderson's "friend" and then he will refuse to fight him in the future too.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

I sure hope that long post about Gegard being light years ahead of Silva was a joke. While he may have a more impressive record, the competition he's faced has been far less impressive. Although Sobral was on a long winning streak, he's never done well against top competition. Let's see him destroy someone like Griffin or Marquardt. If he succeeds at putting to rest a top tier fighter like that, then perhaps he'll get respect. I don't understand why you'd even come out with something like that, unless you're refering to his current age, and comparing it to when Anderson was 24. If you're doing that, then I'll have to disagree with you even more. That's like saying after Rich's win over David Loiseau, since he was 21-1 and he had already beaten some tough opponents, he was miles ahead of any fighter of similar age Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson who has not yet either proven he can or can't deal with top level opponents. 

What I'm saying is that you can't compare a fighter's past to another fighter's past and rate how they will do in their future. Gegard could easily lose his next fight, win one, then lose another. Will he? Most likely not, but until we see him fighting top tier opponents making comparisons like that is just annoying and doesn't really prove anything but your high hopes for him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Servatose said:


> I sure hope that long post about Gegard being light years ahead of Silva was a joke. While he may have a more impressive record, the competition he's faced has been far less impressive. Although Sobral was on a long winning streak, he's never done well against top competition. Let's see him destroy someone like Griffin or Marquardt. If he succeeds at putting to rest a top tier fighter like that, then perhaps he'll get respect. I don't understand why you'd even come out with something like that, unless you're refering to his current age, and comparing it to when Anderson was 24. If you're doing that, then I'll have to disagree with you even more. That's like saying after Rich's win over David Loiseau, since he was 21-1 and he had already beaten some tough opponents, he was miles ahead of any fighter of similar age Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson who has not yet either proven he can or can't deal with top level opponents.
> 
> What I'm saying is that you can't compare a fighter's past to another fighter's past and rate how they will do in their future. Gegard could easily lose his next fight, win one, then lose another. Will he? Most likely not, but until we see him fighting top tier opponents making comparisons like that is just annoying and doesn't really prove anything but your high hopes for him.



Yeah, we're fools for thinking Silva at 23 wasn't as good as Mousasi at 23. Just look at the Lutter fight, the Cote fight, the Henderson fight... on the ground Silva still isn't as good as Mousasi. And we saw how Silva did against that low low level boxer. Then watch Mousasi dissasemble Musashi and clip the trainer in this video hard.

Mousasi is a world-class kickboxer, an incredible submissionist, and a fantastic grappler, who trains with the best heavyweight in the world and finishes all his opponents quickly and technically. Yeah, how dare we compare Silva, who lost to "low-tier fighters" in his early 20s, to Mousasi. 

You understand when you say he needs to fight someone Marquardt or Griffin, that he spars with Fedor on a daily basis? 

And Sobral was just on the outside of the top ten LHWs, and Mousasi was coming from 185, and it was still a slaughter. Keep watching him in the Super Hulk tournament, when he wins it maybe UFC nuthuggers will give him some respect.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Servatose, im confused. Are you trying to say Silva at the age of 23, was as good as Mousasi is right now?? If you are, your out of your mind!

Who knew Anderson Silva when he was 23? Well at 23, Mousasi is crushing MW's, LHW's, HW's, switching over to K-1 and kicking more ass.

His resume at 23 is simply better than ANderson's at that age. Nuff said.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

Servatose said:


> I sure hope that long post about Gegard being light years ahead of Silva was a joke. While he may have a more impressive record, the competition he's faced has been far less impressive. Although Sobral was on a long winning streak, he's never done well against top competition. Let's see him destroy someone like Griffin or Marquardt. If he succeeds at putting to rest a top tier fighter like that, then perhaps he'll get respect. I don't understand why you'd even come out with something like that, unless you're refering to his current age, and comparing it to when Anderson was 24. If you're doing that, then I'll have to disagree with you even more. That's like saying after Rich's win over David Loiseau, since he was 21-1 and he had already beaten some tough opponents, he was miles ahead of any fighter of similar age Brock Lesnar, Anderson Silva, Rampage Jackson who has not yet either proven he can or can't deal with top level opponents.
> 
> What I'm saying is that you can't compare a fighter's past to another fighter's past and rate how they will do in their future. Gegard could easily lose his next fight, win one, then lose another. Will he? Most likely not, but until we see him fighting top tier opponents making comparisons like that is just annoying and doesn't really prove anything but your high hopes for him.


Hahahaha, How dare you compare your fighter to MY Anderson, Shame on you!!!

lol


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Well actually if you look back to around UFC 20 something like that, the UFC has Anderson Silva ranked among the top 5 Middle weights in the world and that was more than 10 years ago which means that he was around 24yo at the time. But its also relative to the growth of the sport as well, they are both awsome fighters would love to see the match-up but doubt it will ever happen. But if it did Anderson would whoop him. :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Belfort said:


> Well actually if you look back to around UFC 20 something like that, the UFC has Anderson Silva ranked among the top 5 Middle weights in the world and that was more than 10 years ago which means that he was around 24yo at the time. But its also relative to the growth of the sport as well, they are both awsome fighters would love to see the match-up but doubt it will ever happen. But if it did Anderson would whoop him. :thumb02:


Anderson would be on the ground seeing stars in no time.


----------

